
Introducing the Europe Region, Now Available in Public Beta - jbeynon
https://blog.heroku.com/archives/2013/4/24/europe-region
======
hiddenfeatures
From a legal standpoint: Does this now comply with the EU (German?) data
privacy laws? I was told the other day, that using Heroku was a No-No, because
you are storing your customer data with a non-EU-compliant company outside the
EU. With this, the data resides in the EU. Does this (magically) make my
troubles go away?

Remarks: I am totally not a lawyer

~~~
rmc
Well, IANAL, but they say they are based on Ireland (in Amazon's EC2 servers),
so Irish law (which is a subset of EU law) applies to their servers there.

I'm not sure what they keep meaning by "not safe harbour compliant", since the
law applies all the time to all people in Ireland....

~~~
brazzy
> Irish law (which is a subset of EU law)

Shouldn't that be "superset"?

~~~
rmc
_ahem_ yes. :)

------
nthj
I may be more excited about Heroku Fork than I am about the EU region. I've
copied apps many many times, it's one of those tasks that I always meant to
write up into a script and never got around to. Thanks Heroku!

~~~
ryandaigle
Love to get your feedback on fork - ping me at: rd at heroku as you start
using the tool.

------
rmc
Is this based in the EU? Or a non EU European country? EU =/= Europe. The blog
post keeps mentioning Europe, but a lot of aliases are EU. This is important
to figure out what law is applicable. (The graphic implies it's hosted in
Ireland)

~~~
neilmiddleton
This is based in the AWS EU datacenter in Ireland. However, as far as the law
is concerned, we are not yet Safe Harbor compliant, but are actively working
on it.

Sign up for updates to stay informed heroku.com/europe

------
undoware
Going to sacrifice the Karma to say:

I didn't know Europe was out of alpha. They seem to be experiencing
integration bugs.

I knew we should have unit-tested Greece.

------
uggedal
Just 4.5 years after EC2 was available in Ireland...:
<http://aws.amazon.com/releasenotes/DevPay/1924>

------
impostervt
Would love the ability to have one instance in US, another in EU, and have
heroku auto-route to the best one...

~~~
ryandaigle
How would you handle db/data sync between the apps?

~~~
impostervt
..I would let you (heroku) do that for me, magically? ;)

~~~
fdr
Wouldn't that be nice!

I work on Heroku, on the databases, which are rather thorny in that
department...

...it's going to take some evolution in how applications are written to make
that work not uglifically (and it'll probably be ugly at first and for a
while), but it's the dream, and I think it'll come to pass over time and with
work from many people.

~~~
jaggederest
There are literally more Heroku folks in this thread than unaffiliated
commenters :P well played.

Personally I'd just be happy with a master-master postgres db or sharding, for
$money, where money is some amount enough to make that happen without me
worrying about it.

------
pinaceae
Now, could SFDC _please_ do the same - not having a datacenter in EU is so
bad. Performance is measurably worse.

And Safe Harbor is nice, but having a DC in EU would make the discussions
around it even easier.

------
rdl
Wow, this is awesome for both DR reasons and performance reasons.
Congratulations Heroku! (Hopefully a second US Region and an Asia Region will
follow...)

------
robotmay
Hurrah! I'll be toying around with this first thing in the morning. Thanks for
all the hard work, Heroku guys.

------
evolve2k
I'm hopeful that more regions are in the works. Might we see an Oceania region
any time soon?

------
DoubleCluster
Sorry, already running on EC2 by now...

------
michaelrkn
woot! here's to hoping we get support for regional redundancy in the US soon.

~~~
ironchief
Agreed, Heroku is fantastic but I'm paranoid about keeping all my servers in
one region.

#CTOproblems

~~~
gtaylor
if this is a big enough concern, it may be best to just drop down a level of
abstraction and run directly on AWS.

